# Alpine CDA9887 240.00



## wdmortl (Jan 20, 2010)

I have 2 available BNIB. My listing. Would consider a trabe for an Eclipse 7200 + for one unit. Thanks

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180779983415


----------



## adrenalinejunkie (Oct 17, 2010)

Where did you purchase these from?


----------



## wdmortl (Jan 20, 2010)

I purchased them from a local authorized dealer on clearance. I was going to use one for me and one for my son but that is not going to work out.


----------



## 5xkmw (Mar 1, 2009)

Just picked up one (I hope). Paypal was doing some wonky shiite.


----------



## wdmortl (Jan 20, 2010)

Will ship Sat morning USPS. Thank You. 1 to go. Also going to post 2 Imprint PHE x650 new in box for 150.00 shipped, if anyone wants.


----------



## wdmortl (Jan 20, 2010)

Both SOLD Thank You.


----------

